# Zombie Pirhana



## tntomega (Dec 11, 2011)

hi i am new here i have 4 RBP somting happend they look like zombies they dont move if i tuch them they move like they dont have balance they eye white they mouth are open and they have some flash in the tail evry 2 min 
1 of my fish die i use fungus not work 
thenk you all


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds like your fish are dying from poor water conditions. What are your water parameters? Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate? We need to know more about tank size and how often do you do water changes? What are you running for filtration?

I would do a 50% water change ASAP!!!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

X2 ^


----------

